# Help needed to identify



## Robstoys (Jul 15, 2020)

i recently purchased what i believe to be a Bolens G152. Having issues because the model # on the frame reads TX1410. I do not find this model number under Bolens pages i have found on google. It is a Mitsubishi K3A diesel engine and a 2 wheel drive. Serial number is 35??. I think it would make a great restoration project but i would like to know for sure what i got. Thanks in advance for any help with my new venture.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I read that the year of manufacture may be stamped on the wheels. That would help you narrow it down a little.


----------



## Robstoys (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks. I will look them over good today.


Update. 
Looked at them and see no marks besides the size info.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Contact Sam's Bolens. You can find their contact info on the internet. They know everything Bolens.


----------



## Robstoys (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks. I contacted through the site. Hopeful to hear back this week.


----------

